#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] What is the term for an email address that delivers to multiple people?

## MetroBOS

My office uses Outlook 2007 and they want to set up an email address that, when emailed, multiple people in the office receive the message. What is the term for that called? It's not a distribution list because that only works internally and we need something that works externally (from external senders) as well.

----------


## etaf

Auto forward, or redirect , with an inbox rule or on the exchange server , if used

----------


## 6StringJazzer

What email service do you use? Are you using an Exchange server, or just using Outlook as a client for an SMTP service?

In Microsoft Exchange, an administrator can configure a distribution list with an email address with an option to allow it to be used externally.

If you are not using Exchange, then you probably have to set this up using whatever your email service is, not in Outlook.

Here is what it looks like for an Exchange Admin to set up a distribution list reachable from outside. The first shows the list in the Groups section; the second shows the specific settings. If the image is too small, right click and "open in new tab."

dist1.jpg

dist2.jpg

----------

